# Brute Force Makes Clicking Noise When In 4x4



## Teddy121 (May 21, 2013)

*My 4x4 on my 06 brute force will work in reverse but not in drive. It then will work in low and high but not in reverse then it will work in both or neither. I can also pull my diff lock and it wont work. Ive noticed when I have it in 4x4 it makes like a popping or clicking sound. I don't understand it at all to be honest. One day it doesn't do it but the next it will. The day it didn't do it was when I was riding In not much mud and it worked perfect. The next day I went kinda hard and was in mud water and I got stuck in a pretty good hole and noticed that my front tires wouldn't spin but if I put it in reverse they would..Then sometimes it would work in low but not reverse. Then is when my diff wouldn't work. Could something maybe of gotten wet to be the reason it wasn't going in and out? And when I shut my quad off you hear like this buzzing click sound after the key is turned off coming from the front and the same side as the throttle down under everything? what in the world is going on 







  
Feedback: (0)







*


----------



## thecelt (May 15, 2013)

I just bought an 06 650i and I'm learning about these animals. I noticed a slight clicking in 4wd but it was at low rpms and slow speed. I've read it could be something with the bus connectors. Not real sure but perhaps that could give u a starting point.

I also noticed that sound after turning it off and I'm assuming its the fuel pump. Never had a bike that behaved like this ( I've had nearly 30 in my life) but I think its normal for these machines.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the buzzing after you turn it off is normal its an actuator, as far as the other issues im not sure unless the 4wd actuator is going bad?
second post the 750 were the only ones ive known to have buss conector issues


----------



## thecelt (May 15, 2013)

good info, thanks. im new to brutes.


----------

